
How to change the author in Git - r11t
http://www.coffee.geek.nz/how-change-author-git.html
======
nas
Note that this rewrites history and changes the commit ids (i.e. the SHA
hashes). That could be seen as a feature. The same thing happens if you rebase
a branch.

